# April 19 IRI invite



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

To avoid the MD crowds (MD opening day for stripers), Sandcrab and I will be fishing all day in Delaware. We plan to surf fish starting around 6 or so in the morning and then we will cast lures at IRI on the outgoing tide that afternoon. 

Anyone who wants to come see sandcrabs new rod and reel or just wants to see husky get outfished, feel free to join us there. We could even arrange a lunch together.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm interested in meeting with you guys. What should I bring? I never fished IRI before.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll email you the details.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jangwuah,

In the morning we will be fishing the Delaware surf at 3R's. 

For surf fishing, I would take as a minimum:

Surf rod and reel - 17-20 lb test with an appropriate shock leader (10 times the casting weight). Most people use a 50 lb shocker for weights up to 4/5 ounces. Any heavier than 5 ounces, I would use an 80 lb test shock leader

Rod tube - I can supply if you don't have.

Tackle box - sinkers, hooks, rigs, etc.

Chair or 5 gal pail to sit on.

Bait - Bloodworms, clam snouts, squid, cut bait, "Purdue Peelers", etc. Bring just enough to support the number of fishing rods you plan on using.

Small cooler to hold bait.

Sun glasses.

Rain gear.

We plan on throwing lures in the inlet in the afternoon for stripers. Bring a setup capable of casting lures in the 1/2-2 oz range if you have one.

Any other questions, you can send me a PM.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

sand crab, 
too bad I don't have a van. We could all go together.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I thought you had a corporate car at your disposal.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

No car - right?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Sandcrab for the info. 

I'll bring my 7' and 11'. Never used a shock leader before, maybe this is a good chance to learn how to use it. Never caught anything that was so big that it required a shock leader.

Where do you buy bait? Are there stores around there?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

No, just a corporate jet. Are than any airfields near IRI. I could fly us there.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

The shockleader is to keep the line from snapping off due to the weight of the sinker and the sheer force of the powerful jangwuah cast.
Also, it helps against abrasion and helps in landing bigger fish. I was using one at Metapeake.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Guys - check your email.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

You can count me and FL Fisherman in. We will both be getting back into town on the 18th. What time in the morning you planning on and where do ya want to meet.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I don't like the surf action in that area too much, but the inlet is great. Should be lots of toggies in around that time. Have to check the date for the turkey openner. Is long as it does not interferre I am there. I am ready to tear up the toggies. I have been seeing green crabs in my sleep. A striper would not be too bad either.

I am thinking about trying this Sunday.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

April 19th is my only daughter's birthday, but hell, she'll be nineteen and I'm sure by now she knows the kind of hold fishing has on me. I won't be in the surf, but I'll be glad to fish the inlet and see how many blackfish I can wrestle out of the rocks. Like Jamey said, a striper would be nice, too! Somebody email me directions to the jetty (hopefully Ocean Pro bait shop will be open.) With any luck, this could turn into an annual P&S fish-in!


----------



## jimmymack (Dec 22, 2002)

I read the board everyday but don't post much. Is the 19th by invite only?? I could really use some advice out there on baits/currents/tides and if noone minds providing some count me in! BTW we're heading to Henlopen to fish the surf Sunday the 6th. Is anyone going?


----------



## zx3 ford (Jan 8, 2003)

i have sunday off. i live in magnolia right off 113 on the way to cape henlopen. i wanna go. what do i need to bring? email me: [email protected]

thanx

--joe


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If the tog are biting with any consistency I'll probably fish IRI Saturday, 4/19, since I probably won't have the boat in the water for opening day rock fishing on the Chesapeake. We might set a record for the number of P&S guys fishing the same area on the same day. Might be photo op here!

Catman.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm in for the 19th! I can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## Conway (Nov 24, 2000)

Count me in,rain or shine!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Husky, looks like you've stirred quite an interest for Saturday, 11/19. I'm looking forward to it. Way to go man.  

Catman.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

to bad it's the 19th. i would like to be there. a couple of my kids will be here and several grand children.3 r's is as good a place as any for surf fishing. there are rock in thesurf and the inlet. limits of flounder have been taken in the inlet[by boats] for3-4 days now. tog will be there also quite possibly, trout. a white bucktail with a red collar and white worm in the long run, will catch more rock than anything else. i,ve used them for 60+ years. i also use other lures on occassion, but the bucktail is the best in my opion.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Well, nice to hear there are some people interested. Sandcrab and I plan on starting surf fishing at 3Rs around 6AM and fishing til the early afternoon. Then we will move to IRI and fish for a few hours.

As to those who asked what to bring, bring your fishing stuff. If you are coming to 3R's, bring surf gear. If IRI, bring smaller stuff.

Hmm...if many people come maybe we can get some sort of lunch thing going on. I'm not much for planning. That seems to be Sandcrab's thing. Sandcrab?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

We can get lunch after fishing the surf before we cast lures in the inlet. We can get a quick lunch or hit some of the restaurants in the area. Personally, give me a Subway sandwhich and let me hit the inlet!

We will be fishing the 3R's beach area (near the condo's) if anyone want's to join us. Look for a couple of guys with a surf cart catching fish!  

The white bucktail/white worm combo is probably the best to use for IRI cow bass.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Gentlemen,

How about we put like 2 or 3 dollars in a pot and do a friendly 'unofficial' Pier and Surf fishing tourney?

To start out with, how about
1. Biggest fish
2. Heaviest fish
3. Smallest fish (this would be interesting)

We can take pictures of the winners and post the results...


----------



## eba1225 (Oct 15, 2002)

Man you guys would have to pick the one weekend that I cannot make due to the holiday festivaties.  It sounds like to be a happening time, a would be great time to test out my new surf rod. Hope to see y'all there sometime in the near future.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Jangwuah,

I'm game but for a few rules.

1. Start time is 6 AM and finish time is 12 noon.

2. I think $1.00 for each category would be fair - largest, longest, and smallest.

3. A limit on the number of rods used. I don't think it would be fair to have one guy using 4 rods and others using only 1 or 2 OR have one rod designated "Fish Pool Only" and whatever is caught on that rod counts towards the pool.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Sandcrab,

Good post. I forgot about setting up some rules so we can make this easy and fun activity. 

Rules:
1. One setup that counts toward tourney catch.
2. Time: 6am to 12pm

Categories:
1. Longest
2. Heaviest
3. Smallest

Entry fee: 3 dollars for each category.

Anything else I should add? I think I'm just throwing away my 3 bucks since I don't know IRI very well. But, this will make the day exciting and fun. 

I'll bring my digi cam for pictures. 

-John


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Three dollars for each category OR three dollars total (all three categories)? Three dollars for EACH is quite steep. We want to make sure Husky has gas money to take me home - right? 

One other note - Longest for striped bass is measured from mouth to fork of tail.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I meant to say 1 dollar per category... so 3 dollars total.  

its like 2 dollars per gallon up here at northern VA for gas...


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings eba1225!

Yo Erik, is that you? Lost your email address (and your emails are blocked on the board.) Was wondering if you were gonna make it down to IRI - guess your post answers my question. Enjoy the family reunion, and keep in touch about the possible tuna trip (I get my bonus in August, and that's one check I can spend any way I want to!) I'm sure you read about the Ocean City (NJ) new pier, so I might have to do my Spring togging at the N. Wildwood rocks, or possibly Manasquan Inlet/Point Pleasant Canal. All have relatively easy access (very important when you hit my age!) Drop me a line when you get the chance....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

I won't be there in time for THAT pool, but if any tog "sharpies" wanna toss a buck in for biggest blackfish, I'm game (its worth a buck just to see what's in your arsenal!) If anybody has some old sparkplugs laying around, bring them along...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I won't be there either for the surf party. I don't plan on getting to IRI until 8:30 or 9:00 Saturday morning. I'm in for a buck. Somewhere in the garage I have a coffee can full of plugs but it'd take a year to find them. I have about 25#'s of lead so I'm just going to pour 3 or 4 dozen of 2 oz. bank sinkers so if anyone need any don't buy them, these will be free. Just bring a bag of rubber bands to attach them to your leader. When you get hung in the rocks the rubber band will break freeing everything else.

Catman.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I take it you will be fishing for blackfish Catman?
Maybe you'll have to show me how. I prefer fishing for rocks, but I'm game.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Nothing - and I mean NOTHING - beats fresh baked blackfish (TOG)!  I just might have to give up my pursuit for the cow bass at IRI and give it a shot!

Just remember they hit two seconds before you feel the strike!

Two of my buddies caught their limit of stripers at IRI yesterday - one was a 47" striper!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

47"? Are you kidding--that stripper would barely even reach my belly button. Hey, wait a minute...that might not be so bad...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Kinda makes you wonder about fishing for TOG doesn't it?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Sandcrab!

Blackfish get under your skin and tunnel straight for your brain! Many a striper finatic has switched religions after wrestling a few nice tog out of the rocks. But don't worry, you can do both! The trick is to fish for stripers while the tide is running, then blackfish when deadwater sets in. Although I prefer dead low for tog (less places to hide), dead high will be 11:31 am at IRI on the 19th. So you can fish the three hours before dead high for stripers, then kill time dunking crabs, clam strips, or whatever for tog when the tide slows down. Besides, you don't want a ripping tide pulling your blackfish rig under the rocks -- the tog will be all to eager to do that! Once the water is moving again, cast the bucktail/worm combo until your ready to quit....


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Jake hit da nail on da head.

The best time for togging is the worst time for everything else. How convenient!

My plan is to throw pinkies and BT's until the tide slows and then dunk crabs. Back to lures once things get rolling again.

It may be a good idea bring some smaller jigs to throw at the shad if it is slow. They are a good way to stay occupied when nothing else is happening.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Husky/Sand crab, where ya planning on getting bait Anglers isn't open that early is it? We bought bait just north of IRI but they want an arm and a leg.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Husky....It's tog for me. I can catch stripers any day of the week within 15 minutes of the house. I've got to pick-up a pair of Korkers and rig up a long handled net. I think I can order the Corkers online from Bill's.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Axon,

I'll be getting bait either Thursday or Friday near my house as I don't plan on buying anything on opening day.

Tog guys,

I'll see if Husky can jam a couple of rods in his car for togging. They're 7' party boat sticks (conventional reels) that work well for close casting for blackfish. All I need now is some rubber bands, some tog hooks, and crabs and I'll be all set. 

What type of hooks and size work well for blackfish? 2's? 4's?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab...I use 2/0 Gamakatsu octopus circle hookson a standard 2 drop loop tog rig. I find I get more hook-ups using a circle hook since I've never been able to figure out the tog bite.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

With a double surgeon loop on the bottom of the rig to attach the rubber band to the sinker?

Anyone use a leader - say 50 lb test for protection in the rocks?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab...Yes & Yes (Fluorcabron Leader 50#)

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I agree about conventional outfits being the way to go. I am bringing a hefty 7' conventional topped with a calcutta 700 power winch...lol. 

Catman,

Circles eh.... I can't imagine toggin with them, but I am eager to see how they work for you. I can show you a few trick for hooking tog with "almost conventional hooks".


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Sandcrab!

I use a 30# test leader (if I'm using a lighter line on my reel of choice.) I tie a loop at the end of the line, and a second loop six inches above that. Sinker goes on the bottom loop, Eagle Claw wide gap #1 bronze Lazer Point on the second loop. If I break off, I'm back in the water in five minutes....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Duke...I started use circles last year while wreck fishing. Learned the technique from an old salt fishing next to me. He was catching tog while everyone else were catching sea bass. Up to that point the few tog that I'd caught over the years was just by luck while sea bass fishing. I'm willing to learn some tricks from you. Targeting tog is a relatively new thing for me.

Catman.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I am not an expert on togging, but I do have some tricks up my sleave that I learned from some old sharpies aboard NJ party boats. I'd be happy to share. If the circle work for you, I may give it a try. I have heard of people using them for sheepshead which are difficult to hook for the same reason tog are.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Duke...What type of hook do you use so I can have them with me?

Catman.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Weather for April 19th: Partly cloudy with temps in the low 60s.

Source: weather.com

i'm getting excited...


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

size 4 or 6 virginia hooks. these are a long shank model. i will have plenty of extras on hand. you have to have plenty of gear when fishing the rocks. i can't wait! i just hope the tog move in by then. i have heard of only a handful being caught, but the weather this week is supposed to be superb, so things are looking up.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Going to pass on fishing this weekend. Found out today that I'm on 24hr emergency call this weekend beginning Friday morning. My weekend for on-call would have been next weekend but the guy that had it for this weekend was terminated today. I already tried to switch but no one wants to give up a 3 day weekend. Real bummer. Can't even drink a beer when I'm on call.

Catman.


----------



## eba1225 (Oct 15, 2002)

Catman,

Don't feel bad I and maybe MJ are planning on treking on down there the weekend of May 3, maybe you can join us then.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Delaware DNR Report for April 14th:

"OCEAN – While heavy winds, strong rains and high seas kept most of the boats in the marina, and made it nearly impossible for even the shore fishermen to get a bait in the water, the action should be on again by this weekend. Stripers were reported in both the surf and along the jetties at Indian River Inlet before the stormy weather moved through and should be back on a feed by the weekend, if not earlier. Tog fishing is also picking up for anglers soaking green crabs and frozen fleas in the jetty rocks along the north and south shores of the inlet. Flounder reports also have been good – especially for this early in the season – in the inlet, with fishermen scoring on legal fish around the entrance to the South Shore Marina, the Burtons Island Slough, the VFW hole and back in Masseys Ditch."


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

With the NE coming in, Husky and I have decided to fish IRI with lures for the elusive cow bass. We will not be at 3R's fishing the surf.

After IRI, we plan on hitting SPSP.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

If anyone dares to show up, bring something hot to drink and dress for winter.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Did you call Axxon and is he going to join us?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I did call him. He is going to meet us at the gas station at 4 AM and he will drive to IRI with us (caravan). I assume FL Fisherman (Jason) and Mike's brother will also be coming.

I haven't heard from John.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

And they are going to be fishing the inlet with us or do they plan on fishing the surf? Are they going to need me to get them bait? I'll be home until 1:30 and then I have to go out...let me know.

Thanks - Sandcrab


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Sandcrab,

Can you buy me whatever bait you are using to fish? I will pay you when I get to meet you.

-John


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

John,

Husky and I plan on casting lures at IRI from 6 AM until around noonish. We will then return to Annapolis and fish Sandy Point State Park (SPSP) from around 2 until whenever. I was planning on getting two dozen bloodworms and 1 container of clam snouts for us to use. 

1. Are you guys going to fish the surf at De? If so, what did you need me to pick up for you?

Ron


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Sandcrab,

I will tag along with you and husky. So can you add extra blood worms and 1 more container of clam snouts?

Thanks!
-John


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I meant to say extra bag of blood worms and 1 contain of clam snouts.

Thanks.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I will see you guys around 5AM, where is a good meeting spot and how will I know it is you? I was thinking along the Coast Guard Rail. I am a tall skinny guy with glasses, short goatee, and probably a funny looking goretex hat with ear flaps I am in my Mid Twenties. I will be carrying an 8'ST Croix spinning rod as well as a shorter, heavier conventional rod. I plan on bringing greenies, BT's and assorted soft plastic.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

fishing the surf may be very doubtful. this northeast wind has it pretty churned up. the beaches have been closed for the last two or three days. there arethree stores open all night. old inlet tackle opens at 7AM. R 7 R tackle at 6 am. at routes 1 & 24 there is an all night wawa storeand gas station.high tide is around 5 am, back at the coast guard about 7:30 am. good luck to all. i will probably be there sometime in the am. i have a red jeep.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Duke, we should get there around 6. There will be a big group of us. Look for a blue columbia jacket and a black and blue tackle bag. That's me.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Jamey you should probably see me and mike there with his van. Good luck to everybody tomorrow.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Cool Jason and Mike are hard to miss in combat boots. LOL! I am dragging my buddy Jake along too.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Jamey, Check your cellphone voice mail and answer your phone in the AM and I will call.

Mike


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry I can't join you guys. Knock the hell out of them.

Catman.


----------

